# Baby Betta Log



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I am going to put the progress of my new baby betta here. I _think_ I have a male cellophane, but I'm not completely sure yet. Here are some pics ^^


































This one shows him/her best:









I'll be doing daily/every other day updates and pictures to log with ^^


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

How cute! Is he in the same tank as that other male?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Technically, yes, but they are both in separate containers to keep warm XD I wouldn't dare let any of my males get with another betta. Their containers are floating in a ten gallon tank.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Ohhh ok! Looked like they were hanging out together haha. They're both good looking boys!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, the big boy keeps looking at the baby like it's lunch xD Thanks!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have more pictures from this morning, but this was the only one I had time to upload before I went to school


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh my! All eyes! How adorable


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

That is an awesome pic!!


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree that he's a male, but as for his color, just give him some time - you'd be amazed at how much they can change!  He's a cutie!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg1 Your baby is adorable!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry for not updating in so long, I've been really busy. Little baby is doing really well, and has starting turning yellow ^^ I'll get pics ASAP, but I'm not home right now so it'll probably be tomorrow.


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

He/she is so adorable!! ^.^


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Got some pics ^^


----------

